# How do you switch from full-duplex to half-duplex



## paulfrottawa (Jul 12, 2009)

I would like to see if half-duplex would speed up my isp connection. The set up here is cable modem to router to freebsd box.

I want my freebsd box to use half-duplex 

thanks in advance for any link or know how.


----------



## mk (Jul 12, 2009)

check ifconfig(8) - look for mediaopt
example from the man 
[cmd=]ifconfig xl0 media 10baseTX mediaopt full-duplex[/cmd]


----------



## paulfrottawa (Jul 12, 2009)

No manual entry for ifconfig

I tried that code 
 unknown media subtype: 10baseTX


----------



## Speedy (Jul 12, 2009)

There has to be man page for ifconfig, also you have to check the man page for your NIC driver. E. g. man vr (vr(4)).


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2009)

If you used the minimal install the man pages aren't installed. Have a look here ifconfig(8).


----------



## ghetto (Jul 15, 2009)

Next command show supported modes for your network card:

```
ifconfig -m fxp0
[...]
        supported media:
                media autoselect
                media 100baseTX mediaopt full-duplex
                media 100baseTX
                media 10baseT/UTP mediaopt full-duplex
                media 10baseT/UTP
                media none
                media 100baseTX mediaopt hw-loopback
```

Change settings with next command:
[cmd=]ifconfig fxp0 media 10baseT/UTP mediaopt full-duplex[/cmd]


----------

